# What is your favorite bedding for your ratties?



## delinope (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm currently using Aspen bedding but I'm thinking of switching. I noticed that if I buy it in bulk, Carefresh really isn't that much more expensive, but I've also heard of other kinds of beddings that are good too. I'm looking for a low-dust, safe bedding with good odor control for my rats. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

I used Carefresh when I first got my girls. It irritated their lungs, and since they had URIs I switched to Fleece and haven't gone back to Carefresh since. I only use it in their litter box now, which my vet actually advised against, but they won't go in their box otherwise. I'm hoping to get some ferret litter, preferably the kind that is paper pellets with zeolite and giving it a try. But as far as the paper stuff goes, I don't use it as bedding. Fleece is 10x easier when it comes time to clean the cage. You do have to wash it very often, but it is much cheaper and easier than scooping paper litter out, collecting every little poo and then adding new bedding. Right now I'm actually trying out bath mats and they work REALLY well. Super absorbent, and very easy to clean.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm currently using a mix of carefresh and ECO bedding... however, I think I'll replace the carefresh with sani-chips. I can get those in bulk for pretty cheap. The ECO bedding + Carefresh is a little too expensive for my tastes.
I've tried fleece, but it gets pretty stinky with 7 rats. Same goes for IKEA Borris mats (those work wonderfully with 4- rats).
In the litterbox, I've always used Yesterday's News cat litter. It's kept the smell down very well.


----------



## delinope (Mar 31, 2015)

See, mine aren't litter box trained, so I use fleece with towels underneath for their shelves, and then I have the DCN with Bass Pans and right now I'm using Aspen. I'd like to switch to a non-wood bedding though, but not sure which one is best. Or maybe Aspen is okay to keep using.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I use bed sheets. I find that with summer coming it would be too warm for them to be sleeping on etc. 

Thrift stores always have sections with lots of bedding for really cheap and I'm able to cover my entire critter nation with a twin sized sheet. Also, pillow cases are good for the little shelves in the critter nation. You can put puppy pads underneath before you clip them in place to make it less messy come cleaning day.


----------



## TuxedoGilma (Apr 25, 2015)

I use kaytee clean and cozy. It is far less dusty than carefresh. Not 100% dust free but pretty darn close. My boys last maybe 5 days before I start to smell anything. I've only had my girls a week, but it seems to have lasted that long before they started to stink. I've been using cheerios for trust training and it seems to have made thier pee smell a bit cheerio-ish.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

I'am currently using fleece but It really gets smelly fast so I'am In the process of going back to carefresh , actually I forgot about the Kaytee clean and cozy , I might try a mix of that with carefresh complete natural ultra paper , that's what I just ordered from Foster and Smith along with scatter gaurds for both of my cages , still going to use the fleece on the shelves


----------



## Mr_Mooster (May 9, 2015)

I use Kaytee shredded paper bedding in the base of their cage. My two girls love it. I tried CareFresh but it was so dusty, I couldn't even handle it, so I took it out before I even got my rats. I'm going to be getting new fleece for the shelves, since they pushed all the bedding off.


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

I use carefresh and I've never had a problem with it being dusty at all. <3


----------



## delinope (Mar 31, 2015)

Okay, well I just tried Carefresh and it is SO dusty. I couldn't even put my rats in it I was so worried. So back to Aspen bedding it is for the time being.


----------

